
5 tips to address the scepticism when taking technology solution to market - LaurencePred
https://predicsis.ai/blog/tips-to-address-the-scepticism-when-taking-technology-solution-to-market
======
sferrandiz
AI is the buzzword, while Machine Learning is what's truly driving the shift,
indeed. But, I have to admit: it's even harder to sell wtih the words 'Machine
Learning'.

------
Burt2004
Cool approach to data science revolution....

